# What's been your worst NAIL GUN accident?



## OntarioFramer

*someone beat this one....*

Three yrs ago I was framing a house beside another crew that never worked with the safety's on there guns just full time rapid fire mode. So they hire a new guy and tell him to staple the roof and forgot to tell him about the safety's .... He rested to take a breather and rested the nose against his side and the gun shot 16 staples into his leg. Now thats what i call a rough day at the office


----------



## widco

---


----------



## Glasshousebltr

I nailed my girlfriend on prom night.....oh....sorry...not the same thing.:w00t:

Bob


----------



## needthingsdone?

Just recently the framing sub on a job I was doing siding on had one of his guys shoot himself in the eye with a framer. He was reaching around a stud wall to put a couple more nails in some deadwood and the nail ricocheted off the stud and hit his eye right next to the bridge of his nose. He was fortunate, he didn't lose the eye and has minimal vision loss.
If that was my crew, I would have been at the supply house the next morning buying 2 dozen pairs of safety glasses and my guys would wear them or look for a new crew. I never use a gun with out something on my eyes.


----------



## Atricaudatus

Some many years ago, I was leaning over on a ladder while trying to hold a 2 x 4 scab in place for a fixture box, using a framing gun that I borrowed from the carpenter. the gun "bounced" after the first shot and fired the second nail completely through my finger.
Missed the bone, but man did it splatter blood everywhere.

Haven't done that again.:blink:


----------



## Atricaudatus

awidmeyer said:


> this thread is a good reminder to be very careful because accidents happen so fast and not all of them can you look back and laugh.


Well said :excl:


----------



## Midwest BuildIT

Alright ill tell mine, I was working in a basement and framing a 6' tall wall,had to soffit around some plumbing. Had the top and bottom plates in and a few studs, stood up the wall and started adding studs firing down form the top plate, i was working alone. Must have had the gun a little too close to the edge. It blew out the side of the plate and i felt some thing in my hand, i look at it and see the top 1 1/2" of a 3 1/4" nail sticking out. It was strait threw the palm of my hand from the side, it went in through that soft tender spot between the index and thumb. Had to pull it out, and actually worked through the rest of the day. That was really painfull.

Another time when i was young and learning carpentry, i was working with a contractor and his brother. The brother fell off a ladder and put two 16's through his hand into the floor. we had to put some 2x4's next to his hand and each pull on a nail to get him off the floor. I was about 15 at the time, so i learned early not to screw around with tools.

A non nail gun accident im embaressed about, was when i broke my nose building a deck in front of the costomer. Was walking across the joist's with a 30" long 2x8 and sliped on a joist. Threw myself foward to avoid falling between the joist's, and when i hit, the end of the board i was holding hit on one side of a joist and the other end sprung back up at me. So i was falling down and it was coming back up. hit me square in the face and broke my nose. That was prolly the worst pain ive ever felt, but i just stood right back up and kept walking cause i knew the costomer was looking.


----------



## widco

---


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Good point AW. I'm always on the fellas about wearing them.

BNC, I've heard that nail to the floor story, same blocks of wood, tried pliers or crow bar first then used the other. I heard it from an old biz partner named Roebuck.......ya think there's a chance we a mutual acquaintance? I heard the story somewhere around or before 91.

Bob


----------



## Midwest BuildIT

Glasshousebltr said:


> Good point AW. I'm always on the fellas about wearing them.
> 
> BNC, I've heard that nail to the floor story, same blocks of wood, tried pliers or crow bar first then used the other. I heard it from an old biz partner named Roebuck.......ya think there's a chance we a mutual acquaintance? I heard the story somewhere around or before 91.
> 
> Bob


Thats weird, This happened in the chicago area. The guys name was Kevin J. . And could have happened around that time.


----------



## dkillianjr

Heres mine, we were framing a ground level deck. i was laying under the deck toenailing some blocking, a 16d nail ricoshaed and hit my dad in the cheek, luckily the nail spun in the air and hit him sideways. He was standing about 10 feet away from the deck. Nock on wood other than that just the usual finish nail catching a little skin.


Dave


----------



## dayspring

I can't resist. :clap: 

When I was a helper, The crew I was working with, 2 carpenters, 20+ years experience each, were on a 2 story, nailing top plates on a wall, one was nailing, the other worming the board, some how the got out of sync and the one nailing, nailed the other guys hand flat to the plate.:w00t: We had to saw the plate on either side of his hand and pry the plates apart. He went to the hospital with the 2 x 4 still attached to his hand. 
When I get a new member to the crew, I always tell them that story to let them know the danger associated with a nail gun, They ain't toys:no: .


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Tell the help if it ever happens again....you'll pull enough plate for a cross.:w00t:

Bob


----------



## Mrmac204

was workin on a show a few years back (catwoman) in the shop, when one "clown" decided to be funny and hold up an 18 ga pinner to another guys chest... holy crap!!! did it every hit the fan.. union/management etc... in the end the union couldn't protect him, he was out... and we all were not prone to defend his actions.. says right in the start up agreement- no horseplay...


----------



## Toothpick

In 20 years pounding nails I've been pretty fornunate. Worst was pinching a couple of pieces together and shooting a nail through the tip of my finger and through the nail. Nothing a band aid couldn't cure.


----------



## JNLP

Mrmac204 said:


> was workin on a show a few years back (catwoman) in the shop, when one "clown" decided to be funny and hold up an 18 ga pinner to another guys chest... holy crap!!! did it every hit the fan.. union/management etc... in the end the union couldn't protect him, he was out... and we all were not prone to defend his actions.. says right in the start up agreement- no horseplay...


When I was in high school, a girl did that to her self goofing off & accidently shot between her breasts. :no:


----------



## fireguy

This did not happen to me nor did I witness any part of it. It may not even be true, but makes a good safety story. I worked at a Champion Motor Home plant, in Payette, ID, where the motto was "Quality is no object" At least that was the motto of the employees. The foam insualtion used on the coaches was very flammable. A coach back-fired as it was being driven from the spray pit. In 20 minutes the plant was a black spot on the ground, fortunatly,no injuries. The plant was re-built by the employees. One of the guys was on the roof, stapling the plywood down. He got distracted and ran a 2.5 " staple through his foot, through the plywood, into a framing member. They had to saw the wood and hrlp him down the ladder. He went to ER and they pulled the staple out. After he returned to work he was asked how he did something so stupid. So he showed them, except he was on concrete that day. Crimped that staple over that time. The docs had to cut his boot so they could get access to the crimped staple.


----------



## ACTRenovator

I was working on a comercial site up on the 3 storey level and I dropped my framing nailer to the concrete ground below. Obviously broke up when it hit the ground. Cost money to buy new shot gun.

And there are many times i have shot myself in the left hand knuckles thumbs etc. My father even shot himself straight in the leg with the 3 inch nailing gun. That was when we were packing up for the day. 

The most dangerous times of the day to have accidents on the worksite is when you first start in the morning and just before you pack up for the day. These are the times when your mind is elsewhere except the job. 

 BOOGGA


----------



## BlenderWizard

Somehow or another my dad's NG got him in the ankle back ~1985. It was pneumatic. He had just let it down to his side, and when he picked up his foot to start walking PAP! got him.


----------



## TempestV

only time ever shooting my self- toe nailing a piece of sheetrock backer in, holding the piece flush, and the nail came through the side of the board and got me in the finger

My uncle owns a film studio, and was working on some film that they needed footage of a jobsite. while on site he saw a guy on the top step of a step ladder nailing up fascia, holding the fascia with one hand, nailing with the other, nailed his hand to the fascia two or three times, then continued nailing beyond his hand several more times before realizing what he had done. my Uncle was the guy that had to pry him loose since the only place you could get to it from was the next step down on the ladder and he was the tallest guy on site.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Last summer my helper asked if his cousin could come out and give us a hand installing some 3/4 prefinished nail down hardwood. We had 1200 ft to lay and we started the job on Thursday late morning....he didn't want to work the weekend 

It was new construction and we had the house to ourselves mostly so I said sure, an extra hand wouldn't hurt. Well less than 2 hours into the job we were running up to our first wrap around wall and my helper had the 15 gauge finish nailer (2.5" nails no less) and I was prying the last row in and he tacked em in. The cousin was following us like a lost puppy dog trying to learn everything I didn't need him too instead of picking up trash and keeping us fed with wood like I told him too. It cost him.

Helper gets up with his finger still on the trigger and as he spins around the gun bumped right against ol boy's rib cage  He just turned instantly white and said "dood you just shot me in the ****in belly" 

By this time I had walked out to the truck to get a water bottle out of the cooler. When I came back in they both had this scared look on their face and I knew something bad had happened lol. The nail sunk all the way to the head and pulled his fat roll in like a fine upholstery job. It wasn't funny at the time, cause we thought he might have hit some important stuff. Loaded him up and took him into a walk in clinic down the road. Luckily it went between the ribs and missed any vital organs. 

His flooring career lasted all of two hours. Couldn't even get him to show up to collect a days pay :no:


----------



## dutchlegacy

popped myself proper once with a 3 1/2 incher, directly into the tip of my left thumb...split the bone like a green-stick, lead man tapped it out with his cat's paw and 22 ounce plumb. I was more careful after that. I truly panicked when that happened, and I'm usually a pretty calm guy!


----------



## C.C.R.

My first - while framing a new house - I was fabricating an interior wall and for what ever reason the boss was crazy about "spiral spikes" so with him yelling," Hurry up!!!" I missed the plate and whent right into my left index. His response, " Either pack up and go to the hospital or pull it out and keep working!" So at the end of the day I whent and got my tetnus shot. :laughing:

Most embarrasing - 1st -5th job under my own name trimming a door. While takling to the customer (do you see it coming?) almost final nail goes in, hits a SR screw bangs a "Uee" and comes out through my thumbnail. :clap: What do you say then? The guy almost puked. Now I have a high tolerance to pain (as most of us in the trades do) but comon. I'm tryin to make light of it meanwhile the H.O. is running around like a "chicken with it's head cut off"..:clap::clap::clap: All said and done - LMFAO :w00t::w00t:


----------



## McGaw

15 years old. New compressor. Didn't know the compressor was ong and pulled the trigger of my new framing nailer. Straight through my right thumb bone. No blood, nothing. It didn't even hurt, until it came to pulling it out. Had to go into the house and tell my mother (nurse) that I have a nail in my thumb "I'm sure you do..." "No, I really do" "O ****! Let's go!" 1 surgery and 10 hours later I realized, I never finished the bird house. Didn't have to go to school for the next two days so I finished the bird house. I'm partly paralized in my right thumb now, all from not looking to see if the compressor was on. 
The plus was I got to keep the set of pliers. Stainless steel. Still using em today.


----------



## 2ndGen

*Haven't had one (yet, thank God), but these guys have:*


----------



## dreamz

I was nailing a piece of trim to a cabinet the finish nail hit a screw, bent up and nailed me to the cabinet. Damn that hurt!


----------



## Zoltar

OH man,some of the sights I've seen One time a fairly green guy is nailing a joist from the rimmer, well, there's only 12" to nail to but apparently the top 1/4" is the most importantso that's where he goes for. WE all know what happens next,blows a nail over the top and into the underside of his wrist. He starts running around the site like he's on fire,can't get him to stop. Finally get him settled down and I check tosee if the nail is stuck into the bone or what. It basicallyfalls out into my hand and then I am squirted with a 3' column of blood,and he's off for another quick jog around the area. Everything turned out ok but he was bugged heavily next few weeks before he quit. Another time I'm minding my own bussiness and I hear a shot go off I'm thinking about time he started working. Nope, he calls me over and there's his foot nailed to the floor. he asks me to pull the nail out(3 1/4") but ican't because the head is buried so I pry his foot off with my hammer ,still can't gain access to the nail so Ibang it out from underneath until the head shows up. He latches hold of it with his hammer and pulls it out. :w00t: just a couple of the low-lights. Regards.


----------



## JT Wood

Zoltar said:


> OH man,some of the sights I've seen One time a fairly green guy is nailing a joist from the rimmer, well, there's only 12" to nail to but apparently the top 1/4" is the most importantso that's where he goes for. WE all know what happens next,blows a nail over the top and into the underside of his wrist. He starts running around the site like he's on fire,can't get him to stop. Finally get him settled down and I check tosee if the nail is stuck into the bone or what. It basicallyfalls out into my hand and then I am squirted with a 3' column of blood,and he's off for another quick jog around the area. Everything turned out ok but he was bugged heavily next few weeks before he quit. Another time I'm minding my own bussiness and I hear a shot go off I'm thinking about time he started working. Nope, he calls me over and there's his foot nailed to the floor. he asks me to pull the nail out(3 1/4") but ican't because the head is buried so I pry his foot off with my hammer ,still can't gain access to the nail so Ibang it out from underneath until the head shows up. He latches hold of it with his hammer and pulls it out. :w00t: just a couple of the low-lights. Regards.


 

Was that first guy Fifty Spence? He said he got himself in the wrist.


For me Nailing in kitchen backing , not sure exactly what happened, but I was on a ladder and trying to toenail with right hand aiming left but reaching far right. bullet (nail) riccocheted out of the 2x6 and flies about 4' to my left hand which is balancing me. That nail slapped my forearm REAL HARD. No blood, only a purple 3'1/4 inch strip bruise.


----------



## Zoltar

hey,mr. hjazz nope that was another guy. what are doing posting @9:00 in the morning?


----------



## BKFranks

Never been hurt with the framing nailer, but I have seen a guy nail right through the top of his hand. I have gotten it from a finish nailer into the finger with one of those nails that goes in, hits something, and comes out the side.


----------



## JT Wood

Zoltar said:


> hey,mr. hjazz nope that was another guy. what are doing posting @9:00 in the morning?


 
I think it is eastern time. As I post right now it says on my home clock 
5:45. Aren't you home Early then?


----------



## genecarp

one of my leads, 9 months ago. 10d common through 3 knuckles, surgery required


----------



## JT Wood

*funny one*

I remember a time when I was teaching a guy how to cut and install baseboard. I made sure to tell him that when he was nailing near an outside corner to kepp the didgits back at least 3 inches because of the metal corner beads. Well After the lesson I hand him the nailer and tell him to nail on the previously cut pieces. Well I go to measure out another room And I hear thwup (1 second pause) @#[email protected]%@$##%#. 


Holy Crap:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:!!!! His very first nail he ever shot in his life.. First ever!!! went into his thumb. Bounced off the bead and went 3/4 " into his thumb. I had a hard time not laughing real hard. I almost blew mt splean holding it in. LOL.:whistling


----------



## WilsonRMDL

I was working in the shop about 2 years ago and a younger hs kid was working with us, I was building toe-kicks for some cabinets and he was just standing around. I showed him what to do and explained to him how to use the nail gun and make sure his fingers werent in the way. I walked away and started helpin another guy cut some cabinet pieces, I hear the staple gun fire once. Then after about 2 minutes I realize he's real quiet over there, I walk over and hes standing there with blood all over the workbench trying to pull a staple from his thumb. I guess the gun bounced when he fired it, went right through the corner of the board into his thumb. It was hard not to laugh, but you can bet he keeps his hands clear now.


----------



## Joining_heads

Bouncing the gun along assembling headers 5 or six summers ago (I was wearing shorts). I was going to fast and caught the edge and the bugger caught me in the side of the leg. The nail hit me perfect and slid in like a razorknife into the sheath of carharts.

However, my most painful was when I first started. Framing a wall, and just like an earlier post, I blasted my wrist. It wasn't all that serious but it hit me right on the pressure point. I writhed around breathing through my teeth for quite some time.


----------



## gixergeo

I had an employee climbing up the ladder to nail a board on the trusses. When the rocket scientist was going up the ladder he had his finger on the trigger so he decided to put one right at the top of his knee cap and yes it went all the way in. Had to have surgery to remove it. No.1 rule if you are in need of any type of sugery NEVER get something to eat before you go to the hospital. They will not touch you for about 6 hours and sitting in the hospital all day long stinks.


----------



## TheFinisher321

*Nails in hand*

I was using another guys nail gun, it was old, and sensitive, and my hand was at least a foot away from the gun. Framing up a wall. Ya, double shot, first in board second was unintentional fire which safety caught the edge of the 2x4 and off it went. Right into my thumb, didn't even know I got hit till I looked at my hand. Went to hospital because we thought it might be into the bone. It wasn't, wasted trip. 

On another day a couple years later, roofing, I was getting tired and had my finger on the trigger and was sliding on my butt moving to next section, gun tapped my leg, nail went in, nice 1 1/2" inch nail, which wouldn't have been bad except the barbs on the nail from the metal coil. Had to pull the nail out 1/16" by 1/16" and each time I came to a barb had to take needle nose and break off each one. [-->-->---  nail was like this, perfect fish hook if you ever need one. 

Since someone broached the subject, table saw. Back cutting (ya, I know it was stupid) Saw caught board, pulled my hand with it, blade hit center of middle and pointer finger nails. Not real fun, I just wrapped them up, BTW Electrical tape makes an excelent waterproof bandage. 

Thats about the only fun ones I've got, anyone else?


----------



## TheFinisher321

2ndGen said:


> *Haven't had one (yet, thank God), but these guys have:*


 
That is a good reason why there is supposed to be a safety, also why the same rules apply to Firearm and nail guns, never point them at someone else. :thumbup: Du!! Nice one!


----------



## 1967 chevell

I don't like reading these, makes me think of all my near misses. Not gun related, I was siding the gable of a 2 story house. Ladder was planted on wet grass. My new white siding had 2 black skid marks develop as the feet slid out and I rode the rung to the ground, standing on it wondering what just happend. Took a while to scrub those marks off.


----------



## mikezap

I'm framing a house in Squaw Valley with my friend Ray. We're plumb and lining the walls. Rays on the level stick and I'm on the gun. I have my right hand on the brace and my gun is about 16" out of reach. "No problem" I think, as I pull my hammer out of my bags, and reach out for the gun. The claw slides between the safety and the trigger. POW! my right hand starts stinging. I look at it and a 16 is embedded about an inch into the webbing between my thumb and index finger. I couldn't reproduce that shot if I tried.


Worst non-gun accident; saw a guy get crushed flat by a loader bucket. R.I.P Dave


----------



## newenergy

Interesting thread. I'm never touching a nail gun.


----------



## kaleb201988

*Nail Gun Accident*

I was at work making a wall for a house. The wall had a doorway in it so i started working on the doorway first. I was holding the two 2x4s together for support so I could nail them together with the nail gun. I placed the nail gun where the nail was supposed to go. When I pulled the trigger to fire the nail the gun jumped and chipped the 2x4 going into the palm of my hand and coming out on the left side of my left hand. Does anybody have any information on what I need to do to keep it from getting infected or causing any further injury?


----------



## precisionbuild

It'll be fine. Was it out with soap and water. Then use Hydrogen Peroxide. 


How long has it been since you had a tetanus shot?


----------



## kaleb201988

precisionbuild said:


> It'll be fine. Was it out with soap and water. Then use Hydrogen Peroxide.
> 
> 
> How long has it been since you had a tetanus shot?


well before i got shot it was about 6 years. if i dont have the peroxide what can i use?


----------



## IHI

kaleb201988 said:


> well before i got shot it was about 6 years. if i dont have the peroxide what can i use?


Real men dont use anything, not that i'm a pin cushion but have had a few clean through digit shots with 16ga pins and partial 16's buried, pull them out, paper towel wrapped around it held on with electrical tape and get back to work...they heal just fine on their own.:thumbup: now if i was working in some nasty flew infested disaster zone that needed full body suits i might get worried, but all the years of getting cut, stuck, gouged, whatever..not a problem. I just finally got a tetinus shot after about 18yrs without one after my sawzall got hungry....stupid beeotch nurse snuck up on my while the doc sewing it up kept me distracted...i told her flat out, i'm not getting a shot, i'll walk outta here before you stick me with a needle...but she did anyways


----------



## RobertCDF

I still love to show this to anyone who will watch it

nail gun fun


----------



## neolitic

kaleb201988 said:


> well before i got shot it was about 6 years. if i dont have the peroxide what can i use?


Keep peroxide and betadyne 
in your truck.


----------



## IHI

RobertCDF said:


> I still love to show this to anyone who will watch it
> 
> nail gun fun


o gawdayumn Bob...i dont mind when it's sticking in me, but that was brutal...did'nt last too long wathcing it...2 seconds maybe:laughing::laughing:


----------



## precisionbuild

kaleb201988 said:


> well before i got shot it was about 6 years. if i dont have the peroxide what can i use?


Sorry. I got tied up down in the basement, but it looks like you've already got answers.

Man that P&R is of the debil....:laughing:


----------



## Gold Tie

*Peroxide*

I replace that stuff almost as much as potable water!!! Got to have a good size first aid kit!!!

My worst nail gun accident was 3" in my knee. Pulled right out and sported a limp for a few days.


----------



## BKFranks

The worst one I can remember I found reading one of the woodworker magazines. A guy would send his family away while he stayed home to finish projects without interruption to make sure they got finished. I think he was working on the floor and either nailed his hand or foot to the floor. Since no one was home, he was stuck. His hammer was almost out of reach, but after stretching for hours I think he managed to get it with his foot so that he could pull the nail out. The last thing he said was that was the last time he sent his family away.

I've seen guys nail their hand with framing nailers. The worst one that ever happened to me was with a finish nailed and 2" nails. I was nailing some base molding on at the corner and the nail went in, hit something, and came out on the side right into my finger. I thought my fingers were far enough away, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Warmsmeallup

Not a nail gun, but kinda!

I got into an argument with a '64 Chevy Impala, 4 door with studded snows. I tapped out when the right side tires skidded over my chest.

That was 30 years ago...or so.


----------



## K2

Go to the doctor when you get shot because there is more than one infection that could have them using a nail gun on your coffin. Bone infection is serios stuff even if it's just a little bitty nail in a little bitty bone.


----------



## jaros bros.

This last winter I was framing up a garage. The concrete was still green so we had to be careful not to drop anything. It was really cold and the wind was blowing hard. I had on several layers and had been changing gloves all day. I was using a friend's Senco and I'm not used to handling such a heavy gun. It slipped out of my hand and I fumbled trying to grab it. My glove caught the trigger and the nose of the gun snagged my sleeve. It happened so fast.
I felt a stab of pain and set the gun down and got off the ladder. I was really afraid to look. Fortunately it had bounced off my skin renentered and exited again. Wasn't bad at all.
There was a guy in the area that just a few months before got shot in the head from someone walking behind them in tight quarters. I guess his mind is a little iffy now and it's kind of sad.


----------



## Sasquatch

well we had just got done putting a sub floor on and we started to build the exterior walls. The walls were 2x6 and i just nailed the studs to the bottom plate coming around to the top. When get to the the very last stud of the wall on the top plate i was trying to get done quickly. You know how sometimes your nail gun will dry fire and a nail does not shoot it is just the plunger. well my nail gun did this a couple of times and double feedsand one nail get halfway lodged in the the board the other glances off the top plate which was being held by my left hand. it was close enough that the nail went through the index and middle finger and a 1/4 of the way in my ring finger. So my boss holds my hand down on the floor grabs a pair of vise grip pliers yanked it out. took some motrin put band aid and electrical tape. went back to work. 

Another time i was nailing a petition block into a wall that was missed and when i shot the gun the nail bounced of the block and shot to my co worker and hit him right in the the left peck. I thought he was joking at first when he screamed but no i hit right in the boob. he was pissed too.
nail guns are not toys since then i have been more careful with nail guns.


----------



## roof-lover

dougger222 said:


> Last year one of my workers hit me on the side of the head with a shingle on there first day of work. By the end of summer we were even when I put a duo fast in her finger! She looked at it, looked at me, then took out her little pliers pulled it out while making a very strange laugh and back to work.


mmm...swoon.


----------



## roof-lover

First year in roofing i shot an 1 1/4 roofing nail into my shoe.

I pulled it out with my claw hammer and kept working.
I didn't think i had shot myself.
Couple hours later i was limping but didnt really know why.
Before the end of the day, i could not walk. 
I coudn't even get down the ladder.
I still dont remember how they got me down.

A few months later my boss shot himself straight through the middle palm of his hand and you could see it trying to poke through the other side.
In roofing guns, the safetys will get gunked up from ashpalt and i think he was trying to unstick the safety.
The doctors cut the head off and pushed/ pulled it through because of the barbs acting as fish hooks as described earlier in the thread.

My brother in law. Best roofer in the world besides me.
Slow. But everything is complete perfection.
He flushed a nail right above his knee cap.
Didn't make a noise or fuss at all.
Pulled it out with a claw hammer and kept working.
Got a techness? shot the next morning and came to work.


----------



## stokes771

I was nailing ridge backer in some trusses one time. Was trying to squeeze the trusses together and toe nail it in. Missed the toe nail and fired right through the skin above the knuckle on mt thumb. Showed it to my worker and I've never seen anyone freak out so bad.

Another time not nail related, was using a remingtion PAT and the whole thing just blew up in my hand. I was so afraid to look at my hand after that but luckily I didn't even end up with a mark.


----------



## OSHA Pro

Man rolling down a pitched rood, everytime he rolls over his gun, it shoots him in the head (and he lived to tell about it).


----------



## wallmaxx

Atricaudatus said:


> Some many years ago, I was leaning over on a ladder while trying to hold a 2 x 4 scab in place for a fixture box, using a framing gun that I borrowed from the carpenter. the gun "bounced" after the first shot and fired the second nail completely through my finger.
> Missed the bone, but man did it splatter blood everywhere.
> 
> Haven't done that again.:blink:


That bump fire happens alot from gravity (when you allow the gun's recoil to kick the weapon up off the wood and then gravity brings her back in contact again) or in close quarters nailing (gun fires...recoil kicks gun back into something that in turn recoils the gun back into contact). The Hitachi NR90AC3 I use, does that when I am not paying attention. Thankfully they have a very convenient selector switch to rotate from semi to single shot. 

I haven't posted here, because I have never been shot by a nail. Back in the day, we would use the framing gun to shoot on the metal (with no positive placement system) and every once in a while, a stray round would fly loose.

I feel for y'all...getting nailed just plain sux.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Bill said:


> Ha! been thinking about a post like this! I was going to include all stupid acidents (Thus others could learn from the mishaps of others) but nailguns, ok 2.
> 1)Working in a hot attic setting knee wall in existing 50 year old home I was holding stud, turned to fuss at one of my men, then POP, nail goe's through stud, through left index finger, then into rafter, tried a few tugs, then realized "Aint coming out thata way"
> 2) Framing garage wall in new construction trying to hold stud and nail, nail bent, shot out, hit thumb knuckle, and broke it.
> 
> Stupidest accident non nailgun related? Installing siding on 2 story house, grade so steep on gable side we set an extension ladder against the deck at the rear of the house, set a ladder jack about level with deck (+/- 8' from the ground) On this we set a 24' x 24" aluminum walk board on the ladder jack and towars the front of the house, all was now level, started siding, got up and used another extension ladder on top of walkboard, climbed up about 16', then the lower ladder kicked out away from the deck, last thing I was thinking was "Why is the house rising?" Fell about 22 to 24 feet, hit my face on another aluminum walk board laying on the ground. Sore for a few days, but fine now, now I learned to use pump jacks. (Though it took some time getting used to the sway) Lesson learned? No more rigging things just to get by


I did the exact same thing. Probably about 16' I felt it starting to kick out and all I could think is ohhhh [email protected] just rode it to the ground.


----------



## EmmCeeDee

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I did the exact same thing. Probably about 16' I felt it starting to kick out and all I could think is ohhhh [email protected] just rode it to the ground.


I was talking to the HO through an open kitchen window the last time a ladder kicked out on me. Fortunately it was only a 6' ladder and I was able to finish my sentence even as I hit the ground. Knocked myself in the ribs pretty good, but was able to play it off. Didn't hurt, much.


----------



## dwhall

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Was the head buried:blink:


Oh ya it was buried, besides pain i new i shot my self by the blood leaking from a small hole. The best was when the ortho doctor brought out medical grade vice grips to pull it out. I said to the doctor ''its a shank nail i have a hard time pulling them out of 2x4's. How are you going to get it out?'' He says'' i can cut the head and drive it through''. I said no you can pull it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

dwhall said:


> Oh ya it was buried, besides pain i new i shot my self by the blood leaking from a small hole. The best was when the ortho doctor brought out medical grade vice grips to pull it out. I said to the doctor ''its a shank nail i have a hard time pulling them out of 2x4's. How are you going to get it out?'' He says'' i can cut the head and drive it through''. I said no you can pull it.


:laughing::laughing: good reason to not use those_ shank nails_:whistling


----------



## 91782

Sometime in the 80s, Stanley Bostich came out with their first coil framer. I was at the Detroit Tool Show at Cobo Hall, and just HAD to have one. Paid waaay too much for the privelege of being the first to have that toy.

It seemed fussy - firing at the oddest times - wasn't used to framing nailers anyways & figured it was "operator error". So, I'm on the job, nailing off something, let the hose slide through me hand to lower nailer to floor. BAM! It fires and bounces off floor & comes back down on my boot. BAM! again, and this time if fires INTO my boot from the side.

Shish-kabobbed the big toe, over the top of the second, then went through numbers 3, 4 & 5. Not to mention, *these were one week old Red Wing insulated boots*. It turns out a 16P nail is EXACTLY the width of my foot and one layer of leather. 

Immediately tried to wedge my boot against the wall, and jack the d*mned nail out with my hammer - no go.

I had a high school co-op kid working for me, told him to jump in truck & drive me to clinic. He got down the driveway, then puked all over cab. So, I booted him out & drove left-footed (stick shift stake truck mind you).

Two hours later, the Docs had managed to cut away my $150 Red Wings, but were still debating... I asked if they had a maintenance worker type around - they did - got a pair of Kliens, and cut it into sections and pulled it out thataway. Effing numbing shots hurt as bad as the nail, but I was sure grateful for them.

It was a 16p CC nail - and that glue *DOES HOLD IN BONE.
*So now I'm out a days work, a pair of premium boots, and my co-op kid decides to pursue another career.
*

No wait - it gets better.*

I'm p*ssed, I mean REALLY p*ssed - so I sell it to another carpenter "make me an offer - ANY OFFER". He does, and walks away like he just won the lottery.

Now, I said it got better:

The next day, the VERY NEXT DAY, he's doing a deck in Ortonville, by himself. Gun does the same d*mned thing, only this time, it goes through the TOP of his foot.

He's by himself right? And he's nailed to the d*mned deck. After some time, he manages to use his belt to snag his extension cord, drag the skilsaw over to him, and he cuts out a piece of the deck, foot & boot still attached - and drives himself to the same clinic.

This time, they knew how to handle it. Also, the nail missed every bone - just well-stuck to that 2x6 pt lumber. Pull the nail, get a tetanus shot, life goes on for him.

Turns out the gun WAS defective, Stanley Bostich made it right for him, paying all bills and I cannot remember what else the company did, but they did make it right with him.

As God is my witness (and the fella's name was Bob Condit).


----------

